
Adobe makes Acrobat.com a business with paid accounts  - peter123
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10264241-2.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=Webware
======
fortunado
Part of me wants to laugh, part of me wants to cry, and part of me wants to
say "Good for them."

What's next? Photoshop? Flash? It's weird to see a large company embrace this
type of business model, which (at least in my mind) is normally reserved for
the smaller guys.

I bet they're just testing the waters. I suppose Acrobat is a good product to
do it with.

------
johnnybgoode
Maybe it's just me, but I sense desperation here. I don't really see Flash
beating out HTML5, even if they make their own office apps with it.

~~~
jsonscripter
HTML5 needs an IDE. Hrm, there's a problem that needs a solution...

